# come on grow box design



## GrungBuk (Feb 22, 2008)

well im gonna get some money soon and instead of buying a grow box im gonna make one for way cheaper but i need some designs it doesn't need to blend into the wall but not an eye sore and have decent space for good yeild 

come on IM DESPERATE!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2008)

*Did you take a look at some of the designs members came up with over here? *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 23, 2008)

GrungBuk said:
			
		

> well im gonna get some money soon and instead of buying a grow box im gonna make one for way cheaper but i need some designs it doesn't need to blend into the wall but not an eye sore and have decent space for good yeild
> 
> come on IM DESPERATE!!!!!!!



Dude we will help you, but first help yourself...read... then ask yourself, what is the maximum space i can allocate for  all of my growing applications... then ask some questions and the Gods of *(Y#E^TY*&()(*&[email protected]#^$&* will descend on you and take you to that special place...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah i agree..Read..read ...read...and put money into lights and air system...but would start with Resources tab...Good luck Friend


----------



## hertz (Feb 23, 2008)

OK I am in the middle of building a Vegging box to accomadate around 6 plants up to 18 inches or so high. This box will be done on a budget of around $100 but still be a serious piece of equipment. 

Now I have started at home depot and bought a couple of those cheap 4 shelf galvanised shelving units, for $15 each. With a little creativity and VERY MINIMAL tools, I will turn them into an efficient grow bow that will sit in the garage under my tool box, and pose as a tool cabinet. 

I will post pics tommorow but so far, I have spent $30 on the two shevling units, $5 on a $120mm computer case fan, 1 tube of builders adhesive @ $2, ! tube of cheapo gap sealant @ $2, some nuts and bolts to mount the fan @ $3, 1 peice of plywood for the grow shelf @ $10, on piece of white corragated plastic sheeting for the rear paneling @ $8, and a second hand 400w hps and ballast off ebay @ $40 (bargain). 

Now I have also used a couple of things I had lying around the garage, but with a little imagination and some positive attitude, you can create some awesome things. I still have to get two more computer fans, one for air intake, and one to blow air on the plants, as well as a timer and thermometer, but I reckon another $20 and it will be fine. Around $120 for a total veg box.   

Those cheapo galvanised shelving kits can be amazing for constructing stuff with a bit of creativity.

Will have some pics for you tommorow.


----------



## GrungBuk (Feb 23, 2008)

ya my budget is around 2 grand and i wanted to make a entire grow box using a refrigerator (freezer-veg fridge-flower) and im pretty sure i can make a really good one for 2 grandim still thinking it all through though but my first design was to put a 600w hps in the flower cham and put a 400w mh in the vegg cham and then i thought what about heat the vegg cam would be at like the 90s so im gonna put so im gonna have the fans be connected to both lights and have more fans for the plants them selves (somewhere around 5 fans) and the mh light would be be put in the top of the entire system through a cut out whole for more space and ventilation.
then maby put some floros on the sides of the flower chamber for more bud sites some thing like that


----------



## hertz (Feb 23, 2008)

On a 2k budget, I'd personally just go and buy a complete setup. For that sort of investment, a fridge is a pretty small grow area. Although it has ssealth. thats only until your buddy tries to grab a beer!


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 23, 2008)

2 grand?  save 1800 to 1900 of it.  go to a used furniture place and buy a closet thingy or a big entertainment center...gut it out, throw up walls and such.  you main money will get spent on quiet fans....make your own air filters and have it sitting in the main room or somewhere.  an old freezer on a back porch with a little modifying would make a great stealth box...just depends on how big you want your ladies.  i like just walking thru fleamarkets and looking around.  thrift shops and such also....smoke a little inspiration first and there ya go.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

are you lookin for a micro grow , or full size indoor cabinet?

i made my box for like 12 dollars... and have some sativa growing in it right now check my signature..


----------

